# disks over 2TB in size



## brisonic (Jun 24, 2020)

Just wondering if it has been considered to not auto select dos for the disk if the disk is detected to be over 2TB? GPT works but it'd be nice to have it just work automatically?


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 2, 2020)

1. Why?
2. https://bugs.freebsd.org is likely a better place for new feature requests


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2020)

It defaults to MBR  because that works for most people. There is no detection at all at that stage. Besides that, it actually _asks_ what you want. If you want GPT,  select  GPT.


----------



## brisonic (Jul 2, 2020)

Well if you have a 4tb disk but leave it at the default of dos, you end up with 2 tb of usable disk space; if you select gpt you can actually use the whole thing.


----------

